# THE RUNWAY > Luxury Travel Forum >  Hotels in Bhubaneswar near railway station

## mano133

Bhubaneswar is one of the most ancient cities of India and the former capital of the mighty Kalinga Empire. Bhubaneswar is well connected with the rest of the country by roads, railways and airways.  You can find many quality hotels in Bhubaneswar near railway station that offer all major facilities and are close to the important points in the city at .com.



hotels in Bhubaneswar

----------

